# externe speichermöglichkeit über USB



## znysk (20. August 2002)

Ich brauche ein externes Festplattengehäuse (3,5"), das ich bei mir in der Schule ohne große probleme An USB anschließen kann ich habe welche für ca. 80€ gesehen, das is mir aber zu teuer, kennt jemand vieleicht ne seite mit günstigen angeboten von sowas? kann auch gebraucht sein. ne alte 2GB Festplatte habe ichnoch auf lager.

Vieleicht kennt ja auch jemand ne günstige andere methode um einfache Daten ca 350 MB von der Schule "mit nach hause zu nehmen". (Brenner wird nix, installieren und Co.(Brennprogramm) is bei uns in der Schule nix!)
Danke fals jemand ne Idee hat.


----------



## melmager (20. August 2002)

ähh wenn du keinen treiber installieren kannst .. geht garnix ....

schon mal ein gebrauchtes iomega zip gedacht? da passte der treiber auf ne diskette und kannst ihn vorübergehend laden (kein install)


----------



## znysk (20. August 2002)

treiber werde ich ja vieleicht noch hinbekommen, dafür könnten 1,5 MB vieleicht ausreichen und beim anschluss von ner USB komponente startet ja alles alleine. sonnst komme ich nirgens ran! außer du gibst mir irgendwie das admin kennwort (win2000 9Stellig) %) :>
was kostetn so nen ZIP gebraucht?


----------

